# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  كرسي منبر مريخاب اون لاين مع رياض عباس بخيت,,,,,,,

## الغسينابي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كرسي مريخاب أون لاين 
السلام عليكم نسبة لجلوس الاخ محمد كمال لامتحان نهاية السنة فقد تم تكليفي بادارة الكرسي الي حين عودتة وسادير الكرسي حسب طريقتي الخاصة الي حين عودت الحبيب محمد كمال 
سيكون مسموح لكل الاعضاء بطرح سبعة اسئلة يوميا يعني سبعة اليوم (مع ان اليوم انتهي ) وسبعة ليوم غدا وسبعة ليوم الخميس ان شاء الله 
كذلك يسمح اهداء الاسئلة جميعها او بعضها لاي عضو من عضو اخر كما للضيف الحق في عدم الاجابة علي ثلاثة اسئلة فقط من كل اسئلة الاعضاء كذلك عليه الاجابة بكل وضوح وصراحة
نتمني تفاعلكم معنا 


ضيف الكرسي اليوم 




الأخ رياض عباس بخيت
سيستمر الكرسي الي يوم الخميس الساعة السادسة مساء





السلام عليكم

ونبدأ بالاسئلة الثابتة
الاسم:
الميلاد:
المهنة:
الاقامة:
الاهتمامات:
الحالة الاجتماعية:
ماذا يعني منبر مريخاب أون لان لك:
اقتراحات لتطوير المنبر:

في انتظار اسئلة الاعضاء









*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك اخونا الغسياني علي الرغم من ضيق الوقت (تجهيزات رماضان ) لكن انا جاهز
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

بارك الله فيك اخونا الغسياني علي الرغم من ضيق الوقت (تجهيزات رماضان ) لكن انا جاهز



ههههههههههههاي شد حيلك بس الناس دي شكلها الليلة مافي الله اداك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وابداء ليك بالاجوبة مباشرةالاسم:رياض عباس بخيت

الميلاد:المملكة العربية السعودية (الرياض)عام 1979

المهنة:
فني خراطة (مجمع اليرموك الصناعي)
الاقامة:
الحاج يوسف الردمية
الاهتمامات:
الاطلاع علي النت 
الحالة الاجتماعية:
متزوج واب لنزار وريهام
ماذا يعني منبر مريخاب أون لان لك:
اصبح المنبر هو حياتي مثل الاكل والشراب
اقتراحات لتطوير المنبر:
الاقتراحات كتيرة والحمدلله المنبر يخطو بثبات وان شاء الله خطوة خطوة سيكتمل البنيان


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ههههههههههههاي شد حيلك بس الناس دي شكلها الليلة مافي الله اداك



انا في الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*




سيستمر الكرسي الي يوم الخميس الساعة السادسة مساء



أنا أخر من سيسألك يوم الخميس...
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*رياض عباس بخيت..رمضان كريم وكل سنة وانت طيب..

قلت تجهيزات رمضان..بتجهز شنو انت كمان؟؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

أنا أخر من سيسألك يوم الخميس...



يوم الخميس انا صائم :00020457:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

رياض عباس بخيت..رمضان كريم وكل سنة وانت طيب..

قلت تجهيزات رمضان..بتجهز شنو انت كمان؟؟



القروووووش :hhheeeart4:
                        	*

----------


## منص

*الاخ الحبيب رياض عباس بخيت
مثال للصفوة الذي يعشق المريخ 
بقوة ... له التحية و الاحترام 

سؤال :- 

متى دخلت المنتديات المريخية 
و كيف علمت بها ؟؟

ما رأيك في درو المنتديات المريخية 
لخدمة المريخ الكيان ؟؟
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اخونا رياض رمضان كريم ومبروك عليك قدوم الشهر الفضيل 
سؤالي
في رأيك ماهو الحل لعلة الفريق هذا الايام وعاوزك تضع لي التشكيلة المناسبة 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منص
					

الاخ الحبيب رياض عباس بخيت
مثال للصفوة الذي يعشق المريخ 
بقوة ... له التحية و الاحترام 

سؤال :- 

متى دخلت المنتديات المريخية 
و كيف علمت بها ؟؟

ما رأيك في درو المنتديات المريخية 
لخدمة المريخ الكيان ؟؟



بارك الله فيك اخونا منص علي هذا الحديث الجميل 
متى دخلت المنتديات المريخية 
و كيف علمت بها ؟؟
منذ عام 2008 بين العيدين تقريباً عن طريق (قوقل)و منتدي جماهير المريخ هو اول منتدي ادخل الية
ما رأيك في درو المنتديات المريخية 
لخدمة المريخ الكيان ؟؟
الحمدلله اصبحت المنتديات المريخية لها دور فاعل لخدمة المريخ وظاهرة للعيان ولكل منتدي بصمة ظاهرة في المريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

اخونا رياض رمضان كريم ومبروك عليك قدوم الشهر الفضيل 
سؤالي
في رأيك ماهو الحل لعلة الفريق هذا الايام وعاوزك تضع لي التشكيلة المناسبة 



 اخونا رياض رمضان كريم ومبروك عليك قدوم الشهر الفضيل 
الله اكرم اخونا ودالبقعة ويعود علينا بالخير واليمن والبركات

في رأيك ماهو الحل لعلة الفريق هذا الايام؟
الحل هو التشجيع واعادة الثقة لهولاء اللاعبين 
 وعاوزك تضع لي التشكيلة المناسبة ؟
والله اي فرد من لاعبي المريخ جدير بالمشاركة 
لكن وارغـــــو لا يخرج من اي تشكيلة مهما يكون
*

----------


## مرهف

*هل لعب رياض كرة القدم؟
رياض التجمعابي!:ICON51:
تهمة تنكرها ام شرف لا تدعيه؟:lllolll:
...

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*رمضان كريم يا رياض.....
نصيحة لكل أعضاء المنبر و مشجعى المريخ؟؟
لاعب تمنيته فى المريخ؟
أجمل طبق فى رمضان؟؟

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

هل لعب رياض كرة القدم؟

رياض التجمعابي!:icon51:
تهمة تنكرها ام شرف لا تدعيه؟:lllolll:
...



اووو حبيبي مرهف 

 هل لعب رياض كرة القدم؟
نعم لعبت كرة القدم والعب في خانة رأس الحربة
رياض التجمعابي!:icon51:
 دي تهمة ملصقة لي 
تهمة تنكرها ام شرف لا تدعيه؟
شرف شنو يا مرهف انا كنت بمشي مع وليد صاحبي مجاملة فقط  
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

رمضان كريم يا رياض.....
نصيحة لكل أعضاء المنبر و مشجعى المريخ؟؟
لاعب تمنيته فى المريخ؟
أجمل طبق فى رمضان؟؟



رمضان كريم يا رياض.....
والبحبو كلو كريم
نصيحة لكل أعضاء المنبر و مشجعى المريخ؟؟
المريخ هو كيان وليس عبارة عن 11 لاعب يركضون الكرة انصح كل الاعضاء والمحبين بتشجيع المريخ والالتفات حولة وعدم التفاتهم الي سفاسف الامور 
أجمل طبق فى رمضان؟؟

قراصة بالدمعة
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

رمضان كريم يا رياض.....
والبحبو كلو كريم
نصيحة لكل أعضاء المنبر و مشجعى المريخ؟؟
المريخ هو كيان وليس عبارة عن 11 لاعب يركضون الكرة انصح كل الاعضاء والمحبين بتشجيع المريخ والالتفات حولة وعدم التفاتهم الي سفاسف الامور 
أجمل طبق فى رمضان؟؟

قراصة بالدمعة



استاذ.....
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

استاذ.....



ههههه الجوع حصل
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*السلام عليكم رمضان كريم
اكتر يوم فرحت فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟
موترك عزيز عليك قدر شنو
الكوره الجايه سايق معاك نزار
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اهلا باختنا قنوان 
السلام عليكم رمضان كريم
وعليكم السلام والله اكرم 
اكتر يوم فرحت فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله الايام كتيرة ولكن اكتر يوم فرحت فية هو يوم هزيمة الجلافيط بالخمسة
موترك عزيز عليك قدر شنو
حاجة لا توصف 
الكوره الجايه سايق معاك نزار
نزار خلي دخول المباريات 
*

----------


## africanu

*ههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي

اربط الحزام ياقلب

1- الشفقه تطير (عرست من بدري لي شنو)

2- نايم بالليل والهمبريب ضارب وصحيت علي صوت الناس بتكورك حرامي(العمل شنو)

3- نمن تزعل في البيت (بتحرد الاكل)

4- سمعنا تحت تحت قالوا مرات مرات كده  بتكون متردد ومن شدة ترددك (بتق) باب التلاجة

 قبل ماتفتحوا


ديل اربعة حبات علي السريع

علي حسب كلام الغسينابي فضل في الرصيد تلاته حبات
*

----------


## الغسينابي

* هل رياض عباس بخيت هل مزاجي جدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عندما تكون في حالة حزن وزهج واتتك رسالة علي الجوال ممن تتمني ان تكون؟؟؟؟
الشعب السوداني عموما كسول في اداء واجباتة ومستهتر بالوقت فهل رياض كذلك؟؟؟؟
لو طلب منك ان تكتب رسالة الي 
شرطة السودان للجمارك (ناوين علي تقيلة)
شرطة المرور
الدكاترة المضربين قبل فترة 
والي جماهير المريخ
ماذا ستقول ؟؟؟؟
حل هذا اللغز ثلاثة اشخاص اشتروا مسجل بثلاثين جنية فدفع كل واحد عشرة جنيها
ولكن صاحب المحل قال ليهم بي 25 جنية شال الخمسة جنية اي واحد رجع ليه جنية 
الباقي اتنين جنية معه اصبح كل واحد دافع تسعة جنية ومجموع 3*9 =27 وعند صاحب المحل جنيهين 
فاين الجنية الباقي 
وانتظرني بكرة
*

----------


## الحارث

*
 هل تحلم للمريخ بالممتاز  او الكأس هذا العام


*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*سلامات العزيز رياض.......رياض من زكانا لنكون بالمنتدى الرائع وقال لى هناك عندنا واحد اسمو افريكانو يجيب خبر المريخ وهو  طازج............1-رياض والزريبة ما القصة؟
2- كيف تتخيل المنتدى بدون افريكانو؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*حبيبنا رياض رمضان كريم ياغالي ...

- أجمل كرة شاهدتها للمريخ ؟
- أفضل لاعب حالياً بالمريخ ؟ ( لاعب واحد فقط )
- من خلال وجودك شبه الدائم بالإستاد ماهو رأيك بأداء الجمهور بكل صراحة ؟
- شعورك شنو لو جاك نزار يوم لابس فنيلة الهلال وأصر إنه يكون هلالابي ؟ وحتقنعو كيف؟

باقي لي 3 أسئلة ...
*

----------


## nona

*رمضان كريم وتصوم تفطر على خير وربنا يخلي ليك نزار وريهام وامهم بدون ترتيب 
رايك شنو في المدرب المحلي والاجنبي وبالخصوص بالنسبة لجمال ابوعنجة وهل استفاد من اخطاء كاربوني 
اذا توليت مجلس المريخ ماهي اول القرارات التى تتخزها 
من هو في رايك بديل العجب في الكبتنية 
ماهو انطباعك لمبارة الاتحاد ودمدني والمبارة القادمة الامل 
الصيام وكدا نكتفي ولنا عودة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*رمضان كريم يا رياض ..
أصعب حاجه في الزواج ؟
وأحلى حاجه في الزواج ؟
هل تؤمن بالكجوجية ؟!!
وهل تؤمن بالكجور ؟!



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رياض فقط احييك واشد على يدك
كفيت ووفيت تحياتي ياصفوة يارائع

*

----------


## أوندى

*الرياض  الغالى  فى موضع  الأبن
أعرفه منذ أنكان عمره  1
لا يتعدى ال10  سنوات  نشيط  وهميم   
هو فى عمر أولادى  تقريبا
بالمناسبة   كنا بنرسله  ينفخ  لينا الكورة  ..


رجل بعد  أن  كبر  كبر  معه  المريخ  فى  قلبه



سؤال :

اختلاف  المنابر المريخية (المنتديات)  هل تصب  فى  مصلحة المريخ  أم  ظاهرة  توح لاختلافات  وخلافات.؟؟

أفضل  الأكلات  فى  رمضان؟؟؟ :
بس  ماتقول  لى ملاح  تقلية بالعصيدة أحسن  أنا بكتب  وعصافير بطنى تصوصو..
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*ماهو اثر كابوندي في حياتك؟؟؟
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي

اربط الحزام ياقلب

1- الشفقه تطير (عرست من بدري لي شنو)

2- نايم بالليل والهمبريب ضارب وصحيت علي صوت الناس بتكورك حرامي(العمل شنو)

3- نمن تزعل في البيت (بتحرد الاكل)

4- سمعنا تحت تحت قالوا مرات مرات كده بتكون متردد ومن شدة ترددك (بتق) باب التلاجة

قبل ماتفتحوا


ديل اربعة حبات علي السريع

علي حسب كلام الغسينابي فضل في الرصيد تلاته حبات



اووو حبيبنا حصريكانو 

1- الشفقه تطير (عرست من بدري لي شنو)
بعد رحيل شقيقي الاكبر ومن بعدة الوالد تغفلت الابواب تجاهي قلت اخير اعرس واقعد بس
2- نايم بالليل والهمبريب ضارب وصحيت علي صوت الناس بتكورك حرامي(العمل شنو)
اعمل نايم وكان جانا في البيت بسكو
3- نمن تزعل في البيت (بتحرد الاكل)
بدور الموتر وبتخارج برة البيت وما بجي الا بعد الساعة واحدة
4- سمعنا تحت تحت قالوا مرات مرات كده بتكون متردد ومن شدة ترددك (بتق) باب التلاجة

قبل ماتفتحوا
دي الحاجة الوحيدة الماعندي
ديل اربعة حبات علي السريع

علي حسب كلام الغسينابي فضل في الرصيد تلاته حبات
بارك الله فيك وكنت اتمني المزيد

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

 هل رياض عباس بخيت هل مزاجي جدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عندما تكون في حالة حزن وزهج واتتك رسالة علي الجوال ممن تتمني ان تكون؟؟؟؟
الشعب السوداني عموما كسول في اداء واجباتة ومستهتر بالوقت فهل رياض كذلك؟؟؟؟
لو طلب منك ان تكتب رسالة الي 
شرطة السودان للجمارك (ناوين علي تقيلة)
شرطة المرور
الدكاترة المضربين قبل فترة 
والي جماهير المريخ
ماذا ستقول ؟؟؟؟
حل هذا اللغز ثلاثة اشخاص اشتروا مسجل بثلاثين جنية فدفع كل واحد عشرة جنيها
ولكن صاحب المحل قال ليهم بي 25 جنية شال الخمسة جنية اي واحد رجع ليه جنية 
الباقي اتنين جنية معه اصبح كل واحد دافع تسعة جنية ومجموع 3*9 =27 وعند صاحب المحل جنيهين 
فاين الجنية الباقي 
وانتظرني بكرة



هل رياض عباس بخيت هل مزاجي جدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايوة انا مزاجي جداً
عندما تكون في حالة حزن وزهج واتتك رسالة علي الجوال ممن تتمني ان تكون؟؟؟؟
من اي مريخي بتزيل عني بعض الحزن او الزهج
الشعب السوداني عموما كسول في اداء واجباتة ومستهتر بالوقت فهل رياض كذلك؟؟؟؟
لا وبالزات  في خدمة الاخوان والمريخ بكون نشط جداً(ويكفي اني ترقيت ترقية استثنائية من المدير العام لهيئتنا)
لو طلب منك ان تكتب رسالة الي 
شرطة السودان للجمارك (ناوين علي تقيلة)
الله يعينكم ويكفي انهم يدافعون عن حماية الصناعة الوطنية
شرطة المرور
والله دورهم مهم في الحياة عامة (بس لوخففو عن ناس المواتر شوية)
الدكاترة المضربين قبل فترة
ماليهم حق والله مهما يكون 
وما هو زنب المواطنيين الذين ذهبو ضحية بسبب اهمالهم 
والي جماهير المريخ
ماذا ستقول ؟؟؟؟
الصبر الصبر الصبر
حل هذا اللغز ثلاثة اشخاص اشتروا مسجل بثلاثين جنية فدفع كل واحد عشرة جنيها
ولكن صاحب المحل قال ليهم بي 25 جنية شال الخمسة جنية اي واحد رجع ليه جنية 
الباقي اتنين جنية معه اصبح كل واحد دافع تسعة جنية ومجموع 3*9 =27 وعند صاحب المحل جنيهين 
فاين الجنية الباقي 
عند المفتح فيهم
وانتظرني بكرة
في الانتظار ان شاء الله


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحارث
					

هل تحلم للمريخ بالممتاز او الكأس هذا العام




 هلا بحبيبي وابن حلتي الحارث 
هل تحلم للمريخ بالممتاز او الكأس هذا العام؟
مع التحكيم الشايفو دة ما اظن
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					

سلامات العزيز رياض.......رياض من زكانا لنكون بالمنتدى الرائع وقال لى هناك عندنا واحد اسمو افريكانو يجيب خبر المريخ وهو طازج............1-رياض والزريبة ما القصة؟
2- كيف تتخيل المنتدى بدون افريكانو؟



سلامات العزيز رياض......
الله يعافيك
رياض من زكانا لنكون بالمنتدى الرائع وقال لى هناك عندنا واحد اسمو افريكانو يجيب خبر المريخ وهو طازج............(حقيقة)
1-رياض والزريبة ما القصة؟
طبعا الجلافيط عاملين فيها مفتحين لكن عرفو حاجة
2- كيف تتخيل المنتدى بدون افريكانو؟
ملاح من غير ملح
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

حبيبنا رياض رمضان كريم ياغالي ...

- أجمل كرة شاهدتها للمريخ ؟
- أفضل لاعب حالياً بالمريخ ؟ ( لاعب واحد فقط )
- من خلال وجودك شبه الدائم بالإستاد ماهو رأيك بأداء الجمهور بكل صراحة ؟
- شعورك شنو لو جاك نزار يوم لابس فنيلة الهلال وأصر إنه يكون هلالابي ؟ وحتقنعو كيف؟

باقي لي 3 أسئلة ...



حبيبنا رياض رمضان كريم ياغالي ...
الله اكرم
- أجمل كرة شاهدتها للمريخ ؟
ايام اتوفستر في الكونفدرالية
- أفضل لاعب حالياً بالمريخ ؟ ( لاعب واحد فقط )
استيفن وارغو
- من خلال وجودك شبه الدائم بالإستاد ماهو رأيك بأداء الجمهور بكل صراحة ؟
اصبح عالة علي المريخ في اغلب المباريات
- شعورك شنو لو جاك نزار يوم لابس فنيلة الهلال وأصر إنه يكون هلالابي ؟
ما اظن يعملها
وحتقنعو كيف؟
تاني اسوق معاي اختو ريهام بالموتر واجليهو 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

رمضان كريم وتصوم تفطر على خير وربنا يخلي ليك نزار وريهام وامهم بدون ترتيب 
رايك شنو في المدرب المحلي والاجنبي وبالخصوص بالنسبة لجمال ابوعنجة وهل استفاد من اخطاء كاربوني 
اذا توليت مجلس المريخ ماهي اول القرارات التى تتخزها 
من هو في رايك بديل العجب في الكبتنية 
ماهو انطباعك لمبارة الاتحاد ودمدني والمبارة القادمة الامل 
الصيام وكدا نكتفي ولنا عودة



 رمضان كريم وتصوم تفطر على خير 
وانتي بالف خير
وربنا يخلي ليك نزار وريهام وامهم بدون ترتيب 
والله يخلي ليك والدينك وتوتا كمان
رايك شنو في المدرب المحلي والاجنبي 
وجهين لعملة واحدة للا نصبر عليهم
وبالخصوص بالنسبة لجمال ابوعنجة وهل استفاد من اخطاء كاربوني
ما اظن وقبل فترة كان يتولي فريق المريخ ناهو الجديد اذن
اذا توليت مجلس المريخ ماهي اول القرارات التى تتخزها 
احرض جمهور المرخ عامة وجمهور ولاية الخرطوم خاصة ضد تجمع الوهم والخزلان الاسمو (تجمع امدرمان)
ماهو انطباعك لمبارة الاتحاد ودمدني
انها مبارة في كرة القدم التي لانخلو من الخيارات الثلاثة 
 والمبارة القادمة الامل 
بالجدية والاجتهاد سننال الثلاثة نقاط باذن الله
*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*الحبيب رياض
ماهو سر حبك للغارات على منتديات الزريبه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

رمضان كريم يا رياض ..
أصعب حاجه في الزواج ؟
وأحلى حاجه في الزواج ؟
هل تؤمن بالكجوجية ؟!!
وهل تؤمن بالكجور ؟!





 رمضان كريم يا رياض ..
الله اكرم
أصعب حاجه في الزواج ؟
اختيار شريكة الحياة
وأحلى حاجه في الزواج ؟
الذرية الصالحة
هل تؤمن بالكجوجية ؟!!
لا 
وهل تؤمن بالكجور ؟!
 السحر موجود في القران الكريم 
ويستخدمة اخوتنا في العرضة شمال بكثرة 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

رياض فقط احييك واشد على يدك
كفيت ووفيت تحياتي ياصفوة يارائع





الله يعافيك يارائع
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*حبيبنا رياض:-
  1-الشيء الذي تجده في مريخ مانديلا ولا تجده في مريخ اليوم؟
  2-الشيء الذي تجده في مريخ مانديلا وتجده في مريخ اليوم؟

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*رياض عباس بخيت
للأمانة شهادتي فيك مجروحة ..
 لأنه لايقبل أن يشهد أخ لأخيه وصديق لصديقه وأنت نعم الاخ ونعم الصديق ونعم الرجل .. 
ويشهد الكل بأدبك الجم وأخلاقك العالية وحبك الجارف لكل ما هو أحمر وأصفر 
وحبك لكل الناس بدون تمييز أو الوان
 ويكفي أن لك الاحترام من الصغير قبل الكبير ..
أعذرني يا عزيزي علي ما كتبته
 وأنا أعلم أنك لا تحب أن تعلم يساركك ما تفعله يمينك




تخريمة..
التلج كمل .. أصبر لي بعد ده

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوندى
					

الرياض الغالى فى موضع الأبن
أعرفه منذ أنكان عمره 1
لا يتعدى ال10 سنوات نشيط وهميم 
هو فى عمر أولادى تقريبا
بالمناسبة كنا بنرسله ينفخ لينا الكورة ..


رجل بعد أن كبر كبر معه المريخ فى قلبه



سؤال :

اختلاف المنابر المريخية (المنتديات) هل تصب فى مصلحة المريخ أم ظاهرة توح لاختلافات وخلافات.؟؟

أفضل الأكلات فى رمضان؟؟؟ :
بس ماتقول لى ملاح تقلية بالعصيدة أحسن أنا بكتب وعصافير بطنى تصوصو..



اهلا بشقيقي الاكبر اوندي وبارك الله فيك وفي الكلمات التي سطرتها بحقي
اختلاف المنابر المريخية (المنتديات) هل تصب فى مصلحة المريخ أم ظاهرة توح لاختلافات وخلافات.؟؟
نعم تصب في مصلحة المريخ ويكفي ان مجلس الادارة يعتمد عليها في اغلب الاوقات (احصائيات المبدع شيبا)
رغم وجود بعض الهنات بين اعضاء تلك المنتديات ولكن لاتأثر في خدمة المريخ
أفضل الأكلات فى رمضان؟؟؟ 
الاكلات الخفيفة علي المعدة

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

ماهو اثر كابوندي في حياتك؟؟؟



 هلا بحبيبي مناع
ماهو اثر كابوندي في حياتك؟؟؟
كاربوني اتي وذهب مثل بقية المدربين الاجانب وسسندم عليه يوماً ما مثل كروجر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حامدالوالى
					

الحبيب رياض
ماهو سر حبك للغارات على منتديات الزريبه



 هلا  بحبيبنا حامد الوالي
الحبيب رياض
ماهو سر حبك للغارات على منتديات الزريبه
غاراتي علي الزريبة عبارة عن هواية او لعبة اتمتع بها بين كل حين
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

حبيبنا رياض:-

1-الشيء الذي تجده في مريخ مانديلا ولا تجده في مريخ اليوم؟
2-الشيء الذي تجده في مريخ مانديلا وتجده في مريخ اليوم؟



حبيبنا رياض:-

1-الشيء الذي تجده في مريخ مانديلا ولا تجده في مريخ اليوم؟
الغيرة والولاء وحب الانتماء للمريخ
-الشيء الذي تجده في مريخ مانديلا وتجده في مريخ اليوم؟
الاسم والشعار والجمهور
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

رياض عباس بخيت

للأمانة شهادتي فيك مجروحة ..
لأنه لايقبل أن يشهد أخ لأخيه وصديق لصديقه وأنت نعم الاخ ونعم الصديق ونعم الرجل .. 
ويشهد الكل بأدبك الجم وأخلاقك العالية وحبك الجارف لكل ما هو أحمر وأصفر 
وحبك لكل الناس بدون تمييز أو الوان
ويكفي أن لك الاحترام من الصغير قبل الكبير ..
أعذرني يا عزيزي علي ما كتبته
وأنا أعلم أنك لا تحب أن تعلم يساركك ما تفعله يمينك 



تخريمة..
التلج كمل .. أصبر لي بعد ده



اهلا بحبيبنا ايهاب 
ورمضان كريم تصوم وتفطر علي خير
وحمدالله علي السلامة 
تخريمة..
التلج كمل .. أصبر لي بعد ده
ههههههه
في الانتظار ياقلب
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*رياض رمضان كريم 

ذكريات أول يوم صامو أكان كيف ومتين
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*الرائع  رياض  ...

تخريمة اولى :


انت كرسى  ونزار كرسى  ....    وموترك  كرسى براهووو



تخريمة  تانية :


رمضان كريم 



الاسئلة :

قوانين ( ممنوع استخدام الموبايل والاله الحاسبة والموتر )


السؤال الاول :

لو نزار  طلع هلالابى  تتصرف معاه كيف ؟


السؤال التانى :


لو قالوا ليك اكتب عبارة  فى موترك  تكتب شنو ؟


السؤال الثالث :

اول شخص تعرفت عليه فى المنتديات ؟


السؤال الرابع :

عضو تتمناه لاعبا بالمريخ ؟


السؤال الخامس :

عضو تتمنى مقابلته شخصيا ؟


السؤال السادس :


زوجتك  ... مريخابية  ولاااااااا ؟


السؤال السابع :

اصعب سؤال  لاقاك  فى الكرسى  ده ؟

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وش الرجال
					

رياض رمضان كريم 

ذكريات أول يوم صامو أكان كيف ومتين



 رياض رمضان كريم 
الله اكرم
ذكريات أول يوم صامو أكان كيف ومتين
طبعا اليوم دة ما بتنسي كلو كلو 
وبتزكر اتعصرت حوالي الساعة 3 وقمت شربت موية لكن بالدس ومافي زول عارفني 
متين والله ماعرفو قبل كم تاشر سنة كنت:Bebe20::Bebe20::Bebe20:
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

الرائع رياض ...
تخريمة اولى :
انت كرسى ونزار كرسى .... وموترك كرسى براهووو
تخريمة تانية :
رمضان كريم 
الاسئلة :
قوانين ( ممنوع استخدام الموبايل والاله الحاسبة والموتر )
السؤال الاول :
لو نزار طلع هلالابى تتصرف معاه كيف ؟
السؤال التانى :
لو قالوا ليك اكتب عبارة فى موترك تكتب شنو ؟
السؤال الثالث :
اول شخص تعرفت عليه فى المنتديات ؟
السؤال الرابع :
عضو تتمناه لاعبا بالمريخ ؟
السؤال الخامس :
عضو تتمنى مقابلته شخصيا ؟
السؤال السادس :
زوجتك ... مريخابية ولاااااااا ؟
السؤال السابع :
اصعب سؤال لاقاك فى الكرسى ده ؟




اهلا باخونا بحاري
تخريمة اولى :
انت كرسى ونزار كرسى .... وموترك كرسى براهووو
موتري يكون بعيد من كراسيكم دي
تخريمة تانية :
رمضان كريم 
الله اكرم
الاسئلة :

قوانين ( ممنوع استخدام الموبايل والاله الحاسبة والموتر )
الموتر زنبو شنو كمان
السؤال الاول :
لو نزار طلع هلالابى تتصرف معاه كيف ؟
مابسوقو معاي بالموتر تاني 
السؤال التانى 
لو قالوا ليك اكتب عبارة فى موترك تكتب شنو ؟
في خدمة الزعيم
السؤال الثالث :
اول شخص تعرفت عليه فى المنتديات ؟
حبيبي وليد المريخابي
السؤال الرابع :
عضو تتمناه لاعبا بالمريخ ؟
العضو محمد فضل السيد كابتن الزومة لمدة 8 سنوات واسألو موسي الزومة عنه 

السؤال الخامس :
عضو تتمنى مقابلته شخصيا ؟
الحبيب مرهف
السؤال السادس :
زوجتك ... مريخابية ولاااااااا ؟
طبعاً مريخابية
السؤال السابع :
اصعب سؤال لاقاك فى الكرسى ده ؟
سؤالك دة والله
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

أنا أخر من سيسألك يوم الخميس...



 اها يا خال الليلة الخميس راجي اسأئلتك
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الاخ رياض اولا رمضان كريم
توقعاتك لدورة دبى

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الاخ رياض اولا رمضان كريم
توقعاتك لدورة دبى



  اهلا بالباش مهندس حافظ الله اكرم
توقعاتك لدورة دبى
المريخ سيعود اكثر جاهزية وبمعنويات عالية (ان شاء الله)
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

 
السؤال الثالث :
اول شخص تعرفت عليه فى المنتديات ؟
حبيبي وليد المريخابي 






:1 (49):
رياض دة رشاشة 
تهئ تهئ 
صاحبى وانا بعرفو


نسألك يا رياض
نبر ون : رياض كان تجمعياً قلبه معلق بفتحى ابراهيم عيسى وفجأة تحول الى اكبر واليابى
هل لانتماءك السياسى الذى يشابه انتماء الوالى دور فى هذا التحول ؟
رياض يهمه فقط جمال الاستاد ولا تهمه نتائج المريخ ودائما ما يتعشى احسن عشاء بعد اى هزيمة للمريخ وكانو ما حصل شئ ؟ :p_fly_drop:

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لك التحية الحبيب رياض وانت تبدع في الردود وفي 
اختيار الحروف الجميلة لك التحية وانت تجيب بكل وضوح وكل سعة صدر والتحية 
للاخوة الاعضاء علي المشاركات القيمة هكذا نريد ان يكون كرسي اون لاين 
ان يكون روح التفاعل الاجتماعي بين ابناء سودان المريخ 
لك التحية الحبيب رياض 
وعلي الجميع التفاعل اكثر حتي نعرف خبايا احبابنا واخواننا 
ولكم موددتي واحترامي 
تم قفل الكرسئ في انتظار الضيف القادم ..............













الحبيب غندور
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يارياض شكرا لك جاوب علي حبيبك وليد واقفل الموضوع ياقلب
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

:1 (49):
رياض دة رشاشة 
تهئ تهئ 
صاحبى وانا بعرفو


نسألك يا رياض
نبر ون : رياض كان تجمعياً قلبه معلق بفتحى ابراهيم عيسى وفجأة تحول الى اكبر واليابى
هل لانتماءك السياسى الذى يشابه انتماء الوالى دور فى هذا التحول ؟
رياض يهمه فقط جمال الاستاد ولا تهمه نتائج المريخ ودائما ما يتعشى احسن عشاء بعد اى هزيمة للمريخ وكانو ما حصل شئ ؟ :p_fly_drop:
[/center]



اهلا بحبيبي وليد وحمدالله علي سلامة المداخلة 
نسألك يا رياض
نبر ون : رياض كان تجمعياً قلبه معلق بفتحى ابراهيم عيسى
 اولا يا صاحبي عمري ماكنت تجمعياً لان التجمع محصور لابناء امدرمان وانا لا اعرف شياً عن امدرمان غير (معشوقي المريخ)
وفجأة تحول الى اكبر واليابى
هل لانتماءك السياسى الذى يشابه انتماء الوالى دور فى هذا التحول ؟
لا بل انجازات الوالي تحكي عن انتمائي
رياض يهمه فقط جمال الاستاد ولا تهمه نتائج المريخ ودائما ما يتعشى احسن عشاء بعد اى هزيمة للمريخ وكانو ما حصل شئ ؟ 
هههههه 
معناها ياولي بتكون معاي في اي عشي اتعشاه ومعناها النتائج ما بتهمك ايضاً
يا ولي يكون لمعلومتك فتحي ابراهيم عيسي بقي اكبر واليابي الان واحتمال يترشح معة في الدورة الجديدة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

لك التحية الحبيب رياض وانت تبدع في الردود وفي 
اختيار الحروف الجميلة لك التحية وانت تجيب بكل وضوح وكل سعة صدر والتحية 
للاخوة الاعضاء علي المشاركات القيمة هكذا نريد ان يكون كرسي اون لاين 
ان يكون روح التفاعل الاجتماعي بين ابناء سودان المريخ 
لك التحية الحبيب رياض 
وعلي الجميع التفاعل اكثر حتي نعرف خبايا احبابنا واخواننا 
ولكم موددتي واحترامي 
تم قفل الكرسئ في انتظار الضيف القادم ..............













الحبيب غندور









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

يارياض شكرا لك جاوب علي حبيبك وليد واقفل الموضوع ياقلب



الحبيب الغسينابي ارجو منك امن تمد لي الفترة حتي تتيح لبعض الاخوة ما يجول بخاطرهم من اسئلة لي
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انت يارياض الخميس ده لسه ما جا؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الحبيب الغسينابي ارجو منك امن تمد لي الفترة حتي تتيح لبعض الاخوة ما يجول بخاطرهم من اسئلة لي



 
اوكي ياحبيب ستكون بالكرسئ حتي ظهور الحبيب عم غندوور او الي يوم غدا الساعة السادسة مساءا 
تفويتة 
اكان ماظهر عم غندور سيتم اختيار عضو ثاني
ياعمو اظهر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

اوكي ياحبيب ستكون بالكرسئ حتي ظهور الحبيب عم غندوور او الي يوم غدا الساعة السادسة مساءا 
تفويتة 
اكان ماظهر عم غندور سيتم اختيار عضو ثاني
ياعمو اظهر



[glow1=#ad1f1f] 
 شكراً ليك وان شاء الله يظهر عمنا غندور لاني منتظر اسئلتو لي
[/glow1]
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

انت يارياض الخميس ده لسه ما جا؟؟



[glow1=#145099] 
 الظاهر عليك اتضايقتي 
انا قاعد لحدي الخميس الجائ 
ههههههههه
[/glow1]
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

[glow1=#145099] 
 الظاهر عليك اتضايقتي 
انا قاعد لحدي الخميس الجائ 
ههههههههه
[/glow1]



رمضان بيكون انتهى؟؟؟؟:568:
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*رياض رمضان كريم  كم مرة جلدت رمضان الاجابة تكون بصراحة
ماهو اصعب موقف مر بك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

رياض رمضان كريم كم مرة جلدت رمضان الاجابة تكون بصراحة
ماهو اصعب موقف مر بك



[glow1=#ffcc00]
مرحباً بالاخ العزيز ابو شهد والله اكرم

كم مرة جلدت رمضان الاجابة تكون بصراحة؟
مرة او مرتين تقريباً نسبة لتعرضي لتقرحات في المعدة
ماهو اصعب موقف مر بك
بعد مباراتنا مع الصفاقصي في نهائي الكونفدرالية ونهائي سيكافا مع اتراكو
[/glow1]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[marq="3;right;3;scroll"] 
قد قمت بفتح هذا البوست نسبة لرغبة بعض الاعضاء
[/marq]
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ليييييييييييييييييييييه مش خلاص اليوم انتهي وسيتم اختيار عضو جديد
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* الاخ رياض 
لوكنت رئيسا لبعثة المريخ للاسماعيلية , وقام سفاري بماقام به , ماذا كنت ستفعل
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*رياض ازيك واخبارك ياروعة ورمضان كريم عليك 

توقيع جميل
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تم قفل الكرسئ مع الغالي رياض عباس بخيت
*

----------

